# Hedgehog supplies help? :)



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

On the 19th, we're going to pick up my new hedgehog.  We're going to go buy some supplies for him next weekend, but I suppose starting a list of everything I should get first would be best. I decided to ask you guys for the best quality products and foods I should buy. It would also be helpful if you say which pet supply stores have the item. Ex. PetCo, PetSmart etc., but you don't have to. This is my first hedgehog, so I'm not 100% sure on the top notch hedgie supplies just yet. x3

Thank you for the help!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

You 100% need a solid wheel, Carolina Storm Wheels are hugely popular--only found online.

Food--Your breeder should provide you with a sample of what your baby is currently on, most breeders have their own mix for sale as well. You want to avoid the stuff they sell for hedgehogs in the stores, its usually not healthy--on the nutrition section there's a lot of information.

Water bottle/dish, food dish, some type of house (I use empty ice cream tubs, the plastic 1 gallon type).

What type of cage are you going to be using?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

And a heat supply, thermostat & thermometer and a source of light, as well.  

There are stickies in the Housing & Health Sections detailing everything you could possibly want to know (and this way you won't have to wait for an answer. 

Congrats!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice spacious cage, anything under 4 sq feet is usually too small once everything put into it
Heating system (CHE, space heater ect.)
They will need 12-14 hours of light so if you don't want to leave the overhead light from the room on you may want to pick up a lamp to keep on near the cage
Bedding-Fleece Liners
Water Bowl and Food Bowl (Heavy small crocks that are hard to tip or climb into)
Cake Cover Wheel-Larry T on the forums makes them and has great customer reviews, his is called the Carolina Storm Wheel.
Cat Carrier for the drive home.
Papertowels for the ride home in case they get car sick
Some kinda heating for the Cat Carrier (mitten warmers, snuggle safe ..)

If you are wanting to sew any to help with the anticipation you can always make up some hedgie bags, blankets, fleece towels for bathtime. Waiting is hard so sometimes it helps a little 

Just some of my favorites


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you! I've written those down.

@HedgehogsAnonymous; It looks something along the lines of this:









What's the best kind of bedding? I've read there's a lot of problems with certain kinds. What's the cleanest, and best for a hedgehog?

@Hedgieonboard; Would leaving my blinds open be alright for the lighting? I get a lot of light in that way. Haha, yes, waiting is indeed the hardest part. x3 I've been drawing, and about 15 minutes ago finished this picture:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Most of the people here use fleece liners. They're incredibly easy to "make" (cut a piece of fleece) and keep clean and changing the bedding is a simple matter or removing one piece of fleece and putting in a clean one. Just be sure to cut them a little larger than the inside dimensions of the cage to allow for shrinkage due to washing.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah, alright. Thank you! I could do the fleece liners.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I used a cage like that for Gin until I built my C&C cage. I'm a big fan of fleece liners, easy clean-up, reusable, not very expensive.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did a really great job on the picture, I love it  Natural lighting through a window usually isn't enough, overcast and cloudy days can cause problems too. Most people will leave a lamp or overhead light on to be on the safe side. 

I can't wait to see pics of the hedgie, I'm addicted to cute hedgie pics :lol:


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm getting a hedgehog in four weeks, and I just bought all of his/her stuff. I'll give you links to the stuff I got, I bought everything at Petcetera (the same as Petsmart). Here's the list I made a few days ago:

*Cage Accessories:*

·Wheel - *Super Pet Comfort Wheel 12" Giant*

·Fleece Liners

·Something to run through _(Example: PVC Pipe, Ferret Tunnel, etc.)_

·Igloo - *Super Pet Igloo*

·Ferret Tunnel - *Super Pet Ferret Tunnel*

·Water bottle - *Oasis 4 oz. Bottle*

·Water dish - Ceramic Dish

·Food dish - Ceramic Dish _*You want Ceramic Dishes because hedgehogs will dump dishes if they can*_

·Treat dish - Ceramic Dish

·Litter pan - _I'm just using a shallow baking tin. They poop a lot while using the wheel, so place it under the wheel. You can use *Yesterday's News Litter* or toilet paper or paper towel for litter._

·Litter - *I'm going to be using toilet paper*

·Cat food - *HIGH QUALITY CAT FOOD* *I'll be feeding mine Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control. It has to be high in protien (around 30%) and low in fat (15% or lower). You don't want corn in the food, as it is fatal to hedgehogs and the first ingriedients should be meat.*

·Mealworms - *Freeze dried or live*

·Toys - _See below_

·Travel Case - *Hard sided cat or small dog carrier*

*Insects, Vegetables & Fruits:*
·	Carrots
·	Squash
·	Broccoli
·	Apples
·	Bananas
·	Pears
·	Blue Berries
·	Cantaloupe
·	Honeydew
·	Mango
·	Papaya
·	Pineapple
·	Raspberries
·	Strawberries
·	Watermelon
·	Asparagus
·	Cucumber
·	Green Beans
·	Peas
·	Radishes
·	Sweet Potato
·	Turnips 
·	Zucchini
·	Scrambled Eggs
·	Grilled Salmon
·	Chicken
·	Turkey
·	Baby Food
·	Yogurt
·	Cottage Cheese
·	Mealworms
·	Superworms
·	Crickets
·	Phoenix Worms
·	Butter Worms
·	Wax Worms
·	Silk Worms

*Toxic:*
·	Grapes
·	Raisins
·	Tea Tree Oil
·	Avocados
·	Ivermectin
·	Nuts & Seeds
·	Chocolate
·	Milk
·	Dairy Porducts
·	Junk Food
·	Ethooxyquin
·	BHA
·	BHT
·	Polysporin and Neosporin Pain Relief
·	Sweet Foods
·	Fried Foods
·	Hard Foods
·	Sticky Foods
·	Stringy Foods
·	Salty Foods
·	Garlic
·	Canned Meat
·	Processed Meat
·	Raw Meat & Eggs
·	Onions

*Toys:*
·	Wheel
·	Toilet Paper Roll
·	Cat Balls
·	Rubber Balls
·	Plastic Easter Eggs to make noise
·	Boxes
·	Cloth
·	PVC Pipe
·	Plastic Dump Trucks
·	Plush Toys
·	Sock
·	Sock Stuffed with Bedding
·	Light Weight Balls
·	Baked Pine Cones (200° 20-30 minutes)
·	Crumpled Paper
·	Run-About-Ball (biggest size)

Links:
Wheel: http://www.petland.com/super-pet-comfor ... giant.html
Something to run through: http://www.petland.com/hot-deals-pet-su ... unnel.html
Igloo: http://www.petland.com/super-pet-igloo- ... large.html 
Water Bottle: http://www.petland.com/super-pet-clear- ... e-4oz.html
Water/Food/Treat Dish: http://www.petland.com/ethical-pet-spot ... ish-3.html
Litter Pan: http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/kitchendance_2144_30701404 (I got it from the dollar store)
Yesterdays News Litter: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2751591
Cat Food: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750085
Crickets: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752591
Mealworms:http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753950
Carrier: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3086604
Solid Toy Examples: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... 6&lmdn=Cat
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... n=Pet+Type
KONG (smallest size; they can roll it around and kibbles fall out) http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750604

Heating System: 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753959
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752604
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753963

*PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT TO LOOK AT THESE TO LINKS:*
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah! Thank you very much! Very helpful.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

For watering options, you could also go with a reptile waterer which is basically a bowl that fills from a bottle. I originally had a bottle for my little guy but even with me touching his snout to it for two days to show him there was water in there, he refused to use it (the breeder only used bowls). The waterer gives your hedgie the familiarity of a bowl (that is if they're actually familiar with one) and you the convenience of a bottle. Win win!


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

Desperodo gave you a pretty good list!  
--Except regular strength Polysporin isn't toxic to hedgies, just Neosporin


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you very much.  You have no idea how much I appreciate it! I didn't want to worry if I didn't get all the safest, and best products for my James. Thanks everyone!~ 
Lol, that's a pretty long list now. Hmm, hope this doesn't cost me a fortune. xD Ah, it'll be worth it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you're going with a Comfort Wheel, I'd suggest buying a BIG bag of hair scrunchies (you wind them between the wheel & base to help reduce noise). And those wheels are LOUD!

If you can...I would suggest Larry's Carolina Storm Wheel...it's the cadillac of wheels and virtually all hedgies love it!! And it comes with a litter pan that sits underneath!

If you look in the classifieds section, you'll see it.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, okay.  So, those are only fond online correct? (Carolina Storm)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup...just look in the classifieds section on HHC...Larry has a thread.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a few suggestions for the post above and things to take off the lists/ revise 

Pineapple: The acidity of a pineapple is hard on a hedgies mouth and gut. I wouldn't feed it.
Yogurt and cottage cheese: Feed these even MORE sparingly than the treats. Hedgehogs are lactose intolerant but they can handle (and love) a bit of cottage cheese and yogurt.
Baby food: Just read the ingredients to make sure there aren't any harmful things mushed up in there that wouldn't be obvious on the outside label
Superworms: These have huge pinchers so they need their heads to be cut off before feeding to a hedgehog or else it can cause intestinal damage.
Regular polysporin: This is okay to use on hedgehogs, its the extra strength, and pain relief kind you have to stay away from.
Cat balls: Make sure they aren't the kind with the bells that have the wide slits. I think it was one of Nancy's friends hedgies got her jaw stuck in one and it cause some damage.
Sock: Once they are in a sock its hard to get them out, and they could get stuck and you'll end up having to cut the sock open to get them out sometimes. I'd leave out the socks.
Run about ball: Hedgies pee and poop when they run around,so running around in your own pee and poop with no place for it to escape can get messy and not hygenic. Some can also become really frightened and feel trapped.

Just a few things to be aware of


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Is this type of wheel good for hedgies as well? I just read about them, and they're supposed to be quiet and stuff. x3


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That is one of the few wheels we haven't tried. :roll: 

Pretty good reviews...I think a couple issues...if I remember...are tipping over and sometimes spraying poop/pee aaaaaaaall over the place. 

And I think some hedgies have trouble using it? Esp. bigger hedgies...? 

Someone else who can actually help will be along.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a Flying Saucer before my CSW and my hedgie is 670 grams. Maybe he was an odd one, but he LOVED and still loves his Flying Saucer. It was halarious watching him on it but he never had a problem. They are quiet and easy to clean, just soak them in the sink during cuddle time. I have a CSW now which Holden loves but if you can't get a CSW, the flying saucer works well.

Some people are concerned about the angle and the wear and tear on your hedgie's joints. Comfort wheels are also available in the stores and are great, but loud.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah, I didn't think about the poop and pee being slung all around. D: Good thinking. 
Well, let's see if anyone who's tried one with their hedgie has something to say about the wheel. :3 I can't order the Carolina Storm sadly, so I wanted to find a good alternative.

EDIT:
@lmg_319; Do they spray the poop and pee around? I also was wondering if the angle would be hard on joints as well. I have to get something quiet though, so a comfort wheel can't be an option. D:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I never found that Holden sprayed it around. He had a litter pan under it that caught most of the poop and his liners were usually clean.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh okay. :3 So, would you recommended this for James? If not, are there any other silent wheels?


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would recommend it, but I know some of the experts out there prefer the comfort wheel. It is easy to clean, silent and my hedgie loved it.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Alright.  I have to get something silent, so I guess the saucer is the way to go!~


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Another question:
Would it be alright to hold James on the way home? He'd be in a blanket, and I'll have paper towels just in case he has an accident, or gets car sick. My mom thinks it'd make him get used to me faster. Would this work out, or should I not?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I dont think that's a good idea, in case the driver has to brake suddenly or God forbids a car accident happens, your hedgie would be in trouble. 

Your best bet is a cat carrier. You can put one of your used shirts in it with your hedgie, that way he will start getting used to your smell.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, okay.  Just making sure before I did anything. Thank you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Look at it this way....would you hold a human baby in your arms to bring them home from the hospital? They need to be in a hard sided carrier, seat belted in your vehicle, just like a human baby would have to be in a car seat.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, that is a good way to look at it.  Thanks.~ I'll be sure to make sure he's in a carrier and behind a seatbelt. ^w^ Should I put anything other than a shirt in the carrier? If we did happen to have to slam on the breaks, you'd think he'd hit the side or something. D:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

When we picked Pete up we put a few fleece and flannel blankets inside the carrier with her. It was a 2 hours drive. She was comfortable the entire trip. 

I suggest you take a zip loc bag with a couple of damp wash cloths and some paper towel, in case he gets car sick or pees and poops and you need to clean it. Also an extra blanket in case he poops on the one that's inside the carrier.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this thread. :roll: 
But I just wanted to tell you that the picture you did is so super cute! I just loved it. It would make a good avatar.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol thanks.


----------

